# Rodent in Panelboard



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Damn, thats nasty. I would NOT want to have to clean that up.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Easily solved with a stick and an old bag. A lot better than seeing a couple live ones under a house scaring the bejeezus out of you enough to slam your head into the floor joists.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The prep guy from the kitchen came out and grabbed it with a plastic bag, then went back to work.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

jrannis said:


> The prep guy from the kitchen came out and grabbed it with a plastic bag, then went back to work.


I may have worked in that restaurant as a dishwasher back in high school.


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

looks like the same rat from "the green mile".. couldnt die so he killed himself..poor lil fella..gotta go , supper waiting..chinese food...mmmm


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

redbeard43 said:


> looks like the same rat from "the green mile".. couldnt die so he killed himself..poor lil fella..gotta go , supper waiting..chinese food...mmmm


You don't mean Mr. Bojangles do you?

That was a sad part of that movie.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Any idea where he got in?


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

yep, great movie if no one has seen it i dont think he made it to that special mouse circus


----------

